# شاحنه مرسيدس اكتروس(mpi). موديل 2003.الحجم 1843



## مؤسسة اعمال خبرا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

​​



يسعد مؤسسة أعمال خبراتنا التجاريه لاستيراد الشاحنات 
ورؤس التريلات 
ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه لشاحنه من نوع مرسيدس اكتروس
والمواصفات كالتالي :-












شاحنه مرسيدس (Actros)
الموديل: 2003
الحجم: 1843
قوه الماكينه :430 حصان
الطراز: MPI


الكابينه ميجا(حجم وسط) 
الجيربوكس نصف كهرباء (EPS)
سست امامي ومنافيخ خلفي 


الشاحنه بها كافه الكماليات (مانع انزلاق - منظم سرعات - مكيفه)
الشاحنه استخدام الماني والبريف الماني 


والحاله الفنيه (جيربوكس - شاص - دفرنس)جميعها نظيفه
للتواصل معنا 
معرض السحمان 
احد فروع مؤسسة اعمال خبراتنا التجاريه 
معارض الشاحنات -حي الجوهره-جده 
الاستيراد : 0502877792
المبيعات : 0547114891 
الاداره : 0502844444
تلفاكس : 0122160222​​


----------

